# Fan Controller Temp Settings



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

So... I gave up on Onkyo figuring out how to turn in the included fans on my tx-nr929 receiver. The internal fans just literally pop in for the briefest fraction of a second and then spin down, waiting for the next bass incident to repeat. Annoying and potentially "HDMI Board Frying"....

I bought a panel unit from coolerguys.com that sits on top - 2 blowers draw air up through the unit and out the back. It powers off the USB port and has a temp controller with thermistor probe to turn the fans on and off as needed. 

Question- any idea what a good max temp setting would be? What setting for "on" and what temp for "off"??? 

I'm assuming cooler is better and they're dead silent, so there's no noise issues to worry about. Given that, just set the "on" threshold low and let them rip???

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## lashlee (Mar 31, 2014)

I don't know about the home world but an old 12v amp of mine would thermal at 176 degrees. I think my DVR runs around 134 degress internally (according to the software) and I would think that around 140 should be expected. I guess one way to handle it is to set the temp and try to monitor how often the fans cycle on and off. I've looked at a few of there products for my PS3, PS4 and receiver but haven't heard any reviews. Do you care to list which one you've got and what you think of it?


----------



## gregsdouglas (Feb 20, 2013)

Sure. I got the rear blower unit with temp control from Cooler Guys. It's the USB version of this one - same thing, but powers off a USB port instead of 12v & AC adaptor. -for some reason the USB version isn't available from them right now, but that's what I ordered. 

http://www.coolerguys.com/cgccrdb120mm.html

It is set to come on at the lowest setting - 92 degrees, and cools til the air reaches 88. So yes, it runs a lot, but since it's silent, I don't see any down side to running them basically constantly. 

I will do the stress test with some Marvel movies this weekend running at ref -10 db. It'll be interesting to see if the fans will keep up with the heat generated from that sound level. But regardless, it'll run cooler than without them, so still no down side - as I see it anyways. 

For the sonic purists worried about signal/electrical interference, I did plug the unit in to the USB port of a different component. And the light display for the temp is really bright. Fortunately it can be turned off without affecting the operation, so that was also a non issue. 

Other than the fact the Onkyo engineers don't want to enable the built-in fans that I paid for with the unit, and that I had to shell out over a hundred bucks for this (shipping and currency exchange) I'm really happy with the solution.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------

